# how long till buds form



## stemjosh (Jun 9, 2008)

Right now I'm three weeks and1 day into flowering i started out with five plants that i vegged for four weeks out of those came three females which are now flowering in my closet under a 150 watt hps there are pistils all over all these plants so i was just wondering about how much longer it will be before i start to see little buds forming


----------



## Bleek187 (Jun 9, 2008)

in the next week you should start seeing them form.. after 5 weeks you should have decent size buds on it... im not sure about with the light you have.. but under my 400w hps   usualy 3 weeks in they are starting to show.. 5 weeks there pretty good size and the 7th week they are getn fat and pretty


----------



## BBFan (Jun 9, 2008)

Am I missing something?  Aren't the pistils the flowers, or at least the main part of the flower?  Do you have any pictures?


----------



## lyfr (Jun 9, 2008)

i think maybe hes talking about preflowers


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes they are, but i guess what hes asking is when they start looking similar to buds... I just say, have patience. You will have them in no time.


----------

